# Old model outboard motor repair Stelzer Rd Columbus



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the name of the guy who repairs old model outboards and is located on Stelzer Rd in Columbus Ohio. For the life of me, I cannot remember his name and can't find his number. I was going to ride over there tomorrow but if someone could same me the trip I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks fellas'


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here is the guy you're for.


Baker's Outboard Motor Repair on Stelzer Rd. (614-471-3486.


----------



## Aaron Green (Jul 13, 2021)

misfit said:


> here is the guy you're for.
> 
> 
> Baker's Outboard Motor Repair on Stelzer Rd. (614-471-3486.


----------



## Aaron Green (Jul 13, 2021)

Yeah, unfortunately that is not the number or at least not anymore.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't swear to it but don't think he's in business anymore.


----------

